# Sending Cash internationally to seedbank



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, what is the best way to send cash to a seed bank in the UK. I am sending to a bank I have used in the past, but they accepted money orders then. Now they don't and it's been a LONG time since I have ordered seeds.

I am sending to the UK via USPS. Someone said priority mail and someone said registered? I want to be able to track it, but it looks like priority mail does not have tracking for flat rate envelopes? 

Is registered mail any better? Not sure how that works. I must have over looked it on the USPS site about registered mail and tracking. I definitely don't want to go into the post office asking questions and getting suspicions raised. LOL


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not just use a prepaid visa that can be used internationally... it's what I did. Just make sure the site is legit.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I understand you can't use prepaid's internationally any longer.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Due to changes in applicable law, gift cards purchased  after March 31, 2012 may not be used for international transactions or  purchases. Please use gift cards for domestic U.S. transactions or  purchases only.

Says right on the prepaid card homepages
https://www.vanillamastercard.com/home.html?locale=en_US&product=giftcard&csrfToken=


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

Can I ask what bank you are using? Them not accepting Money Orders seems strange. I thought most took international Money Orders. Sorry I can't help much...I use my debit card. Have for years now.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Well the seedbank site says this:

You can pay with all forms of major credit and debit  cards, but please note we will only send items to the billing address.  Also when filling out your details in the payment page please make sure  all details are corrent as any mistakes maybe rejected. We also accept  UK postal  orders, .We also accept cash please note if you are sending  payment to us in any form please register the post so you can track its  progress.

We No Longer Accept Cheques Of Any Kind...                      



Personally, I bank at a credit union. However, I have heard horror stories about fraud and stolen credit card numbers. Looked into the prepaids but the US has new regulations, and I figured cash was really the only 'safe' way. I am rethinking my seedbank order. I have an email into them now in regards to it all. May resort back to Attitude, which is a bit higher priced.


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

anonimouse said:
			
		

> Well the seedbank site says this:
> 
> You can pay with all forms of major credit and debit  cards, but please note we will only send items to the billing address.  Also when filling out your details in the payment page please make sure  all details are corrent as any mistakes maybe rejected. We also accept  UK postal  orders, .We also accept cash please note if you are sending  payment to us in any form please register the post so you can track its  progress.
> 
> ...




I forget where I ordered from once when I did actually balk at using my debit card because it felt a lot like banging a Hooker without a condom.    Would have been just asking for it. Lol. I wound up going the International Money Order route instead. I use my card but I stick to 5 or so well trusted seed banks when I do order beans, which is rare now a days because running from clone is just so much better. Have you tried Herbies? I believe they usually beat the Tudes prices on most strains.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

I have not been to Herbies. I just noticed their name earlier on a list of places to order from. 

Originally, I was going to order from SoS because I had placed an order years ago through them for some white rhino and some other paradise seeds. It came through ok. Then I started looking at nirvana and attitude but have heard good/bad about both which is to be expected. Never branched out from there. 

Will look at Herbies right now.

edit: Attitude claims to price match, but there is nothing I found on their FAQ or site about it. ??


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

anonimouse said:
			
		

> edit: Attitude claims to price match, but there is nothing I found on their FAQ or site about it. ??



I didn't even know they price matched. As long as you don't have to jump through hoops I would probably use them over Herbies. If only for the fact that the Tudes freebies always seem better. Especially when they are running a holiday give away.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 28, 2012)

I have sent cash to both BCSeedKing.com and Seedboutique.com, the latter of whom cannot currently process cards.  Pad a standard letter size 8.5" envelope with at least four sheets of 8.5" x 11" paper.  Cut a strip of foil to 8.5" x 11" and tape the bill(s) to one side of it.  Wrap the paper and the foil around the bill(s) so that the whole thing will fit into the envelope (foil inside).  Be certain that the shape and size of the bill(s) doesn't show through the envelope.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2012)

What method did you use to send it though? Registered mail from the US?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

I have used my debit card to order with SOS with no problem. They are a great seedbank with their speed of shipping and stealth.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 29, 2012)

I use regular first class international mail.  It appears and weighs like an ordinary (thick) letter-sized document.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have used my debit card to order with SOS with no problem. They are a great seedbank with their speed of shipping and stealth.



Ironically this is who I am attempting to deal with. SoS was going to be my go to, but they seem to have a slow server. It takes a very long time to load pages and did NOT want to deal with a CC on their site.

I am back and forth on just using my CC on a site. 

SOS is by far the cheapest place for the seeds I want and comes with a TON of freebies for my small order. I am getting more freebie seeds than my 5 seeds I am ordering!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 30, 2012)

Which one is SOS?


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Which one is SOS?




I think it's this one>>>http://www.seaofseeds.com/?currency=USD


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Seaofseeds.com

Cheapest prices I could find myself. I placed an order Saturday night and will be looking forward to them. The payment I used was a CC (decided to bite the bullet) and I am keeping track of the charges, etc. Payment has left my bank as of this morning according to my credit card monitoring system. So we shall see!

SoS has coupon codes also! I used "seaofseeds" and got 11% off, looks like Jan 3rd they are doing 20% off coupon code!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, they add a load of freebies. :holysheep:   :icon_smile:


----------



## Jim Jam (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in the USA.  If I order from Attitude will I have to sign when the seed are delivered or will they leave them in the mailbox?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2013)

They will leave them


----------



## Jim Jam (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

